# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  SOS pour JANIS la dernière rescapée de la fourrière de Pascani (Roumanie) à sauver !

## lili-vanille

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Janis
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 6 mois 
*N° d'identification:* Identifiés par micropuce
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 7 ans 8 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lilidg@wanadoo.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 200 




 Ceci est la suite de ce post, maintenant archivé :

Urgence fourrière de Pascani (Roumanie): 120 chiens/chiots en danger de mort

*

Il ne reste de ces "anciens" qu'une seule chienne, Janis,
qui avait été capturée et enfermée dans cette fourrière-mouroir en avril 2015.

*

La fourrière a été fermée à la mi-décembre 2015 et les chiens survivants ont été transférés au nouveau refuge privé construit pour eux et géré par l'association Remember me, refuge situé dans la même ville. 
Ils étaient 75. une quinzaine d'entre eux sont morts... les autres ont été accueillis ou adoptés directement depuis, en France ou en Belgique.

C'est un résumé de l'histoire de Janis, abandonnée en fourrière il y a 7 ans et 4 mois... elle attend encore une famille d'adoption pour enfin quitter la Roumanie... C'est un sauvetage, pas un chien livré "clés en main" - elle a plus de 7 ans de captivité dans les pattes...

*Résumé :*

Suite à la loi roumaine autorisant l'euthanasie des chiens des rues, le maire de Pascani a relancé en septembre 2013 une campagne de capture après avoir rouvert cette fourrière précédemment fermée 5 mois auparavant pour vétusté - sans qu'aucune amélioration n'ait été apportée.
La présidente de l'asso Mukitza lors de  son voyage en octobre 2013 avait obtenu du maire un arrêt des euthanasies  (sauf pour les chiens soit-disant dangereux). 
L'association a cessé depuis de soutenir et placer les chiens de Pascani - c'est à présent l'association *Remember me*, déjà partie prenante, qui a pris définitivement le relais.
Les chiens arrivaient donc à nouveau, capturés de plus en plus nombreux (10 par jour les premières semaines !), ils étaient comme d'habitude très peu  et très mal nourris, bref toutes les conditions étaient réunies pour que cette  fourrière redevienne le mouroir qu'elle n'avait jamais cessé d'être...

*L'association franco-roumaine Remember Me a commencé en 2014 la construction d'un refuge privé, permettant la fermeture rapide la fourrière et le transfert des survivants.*

Il y a actuellement près de 400 chiens et chiots dans ce refuge, plus de 2000 chiens ont déjà été sortis et accueillis en France et en Belgique.
Parmi eux sont passés 70 de nos "vétérans"_ de la fourrière-mouroir de Pascani_ :
*Holidays* _(adoptée sur place)_, *Europe*, *Astoria* et *Laora* _(via Mukitza)_ - et via Remember me :* Belia, Violette, Vinci* _(DCD)_*, Babylone, Coconut, Lierre, Queen, Lulabelle, Bohême, Volvic, Sheldon, Mafaldo, Elsa, Balzac, Winter, Bakea, Fame, Ashelia, Bowh, Dundee, Euréka, Molly, Monsieur, Nolan*_)_*, Nocy Be, Origami, Rockfeller, Boogie, Euréka, Agathe, Ashelia, Fuego, Salomé* _(en fald)_*, Casper, Djenko, Spirit, Hamtaro* _(DCD)_*, Andromède, Bayou, Chocolate, Berlioz, Jooki* _(tjrs en refuge en France)_*, Heiwa, Omega, Patz, Dunkin*_ (en fald),_ *Baxter* _(en fuite...)_*, Gump '*_en fa),_ *Krispy**...
*
Malheureusement,tout ne se passe pas toujours comme souhaité et *Tarzan*, *Ghost* et *Shamrock* ont disparu - ils se sont enfuis au moment du transfert, errant autour de la fourrière ils n'ont pas pu être repris et n'ont plus été revus...
*Brigand, Europe*, *Gothic* et *Hook* ont été tués par d'autres chiens de leur box.
*Lucille,* *Oslow, Khéops,* *Hatchi, Dawson* et *Green* ont connu aussi plus récemment une fin tragique...

_* Janis vous attend toujours...
_

*ADRESSES EMAIL DE CONTACT* *:* 
assorememberme@gmail.co

* 

MERCI POUR ELLE !*



*EXTRÊME URGENCE ! On meurt encore dans ce refuge qui accueille autour de 400 chiens et chiots...

Diffusez-la ! Adoptez-la ! 

*

*Il faut vraiment qu'elle sorte, JANIS, maintenant... 

MERCI 

* actualisé le 18 septembre 2022

par Lili DG.*

----------


## lili-vanille

_Prochain camion ramenant des chiens de Roumanie vers la France le 14 janvier 2017..._ *il reste encore 24 places*_ - Réservations possibles jusqu'au 7 janvier_

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## lili-vanille

Aucun des 50 chiens n'a été réservé pendant ce mois, donc ils sont tjrs tous en Roumanie, tjrs tous enfermés - depuis 2 à 3 ans......

La cagnotte ouverte chaque mois pour aider à les nourrir est ici :
https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite...scani-roumanie

----------


## lili-vanille

Winter (accueilli en fa) et Bakea (adopté) sont sortis !  :Smile: 

 _*** Prochain camion ramenant des chiens de Roumanie vers la France le 25 février 2017..._ *il reste encore 29 places*_ - Réservations possibles jusqu'au 18 février_

----------


## lili-vanille

.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

La cagnotte de février - pour nourrir ceux qui restent, dans l'hiver glacial de l'Est de la Roumanie... :
http://https://www.leetchi.com/c/sol...scani-roumanie

----------


## cabepapsa69

Bonjour, pour ces chiens vous recherchez plutôt un accueil en maison j'imagine ? Avec un appartement, je me dis que le choc doit être rude pour ces loulous, étant obligés de sortir en laisse dans la rue dès leur arrivée .. Après je pensais plutôt à des chiens sociables comme Rockfeller, Ethan ou Spirit

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui, je pense que l'appartement et possible pour certains de ces chiens, mais je vous conseille plutôt d'écrire un mot à
assorememberme@gmail.com
certaines des responsables de l'asso ont vu les chiens plusieurs fois et sauront mieux vous répondre  ! Tenez-moi au courant...

----------


## cabepapsa69

Très bien merci ! Je me note l'email au cas où. Pour l'instant malheureusement ça risque d'être compliqué car je pars mi-mai donc je ne pense pas que l'asso prenne le risque de rapatrier le chien en France pour un accueil de 3 mois, sauf si solution derrière mais bon :/

----------


## lili-vanille

Bakéa et Fame sont arrivés avant-hier dans leurs familles !










Cappuccino rejoindra la sienne le 1er avril !



Donc,* prochain camion le 1er avril 2017... Places restantes : 46. Date limite de réservation : 25 mars 2017.
Adoption ou fa.*

----------


## lili-vanille

Il reste encore 20 places... Ethan rentrera... C'est tout ? : (

----------


## lili-vanille

*Prochain camion le 20 mai - réservations possibles jusqu'au 13... 

Khéops est mort... : ( 

Ne les laissons pas mourir tous là-bas !
*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nouveaux albums (photos pour la plupart prises par l'équipe à la mi-avril) :

Les 16 femelles :
https://www.facebook.com/lilidgvanilledlf/media_set?set=a.1006251459509035.1073742091.100003  725709831&type=3

Les 28 mâles :
https://www.facebook.com/lilidgvanilledl/media_set?set=a.1003964746404373.1073742089.100003  725709831&type=3

----------


## France34

Va -t-on avoir d'autres nouvelles des chiens de Remember Me en Roumanie sur ce post ou un autre post a-t-il été ouvert pour eux ?

----------


## lili-vanille

Bonsoir,
Non, je n'ai pas ouvert d'autre post, mais des problèmes personnels m'ont tenue éloignée de celui-ci...

Plusieurs chiens parmi les"anciens" ont été sortis de  Roumanie pendant cette demi-année ! : )
J'ai actualisé le 1er post, et redonne ici les noms des heureux qui ont été sauvés :

Ashélia, Bowh, Dundee, Euréka, Molly, Monsieur, Nolan, Nosy Be, Origami...


Le dernier arrivé, Origami : )

----------


## lili-vanille

- Agathe, Fuego et Salomé (qui ne sont pas présentés ici mais ont eux aussi connu la fourrière) ont aussi quitté la Roumanie pour des cieux plus accueillants ! : )

----------


## France34

Très contente pour toutes ces adoptions et souhaits pour beaucoup d'autres encore !

----------


## lili-vanille

6 autres chiens "anciens de la fourrière" ont quitté la Roumanie depuis novembre dernier, désolée de n e pas avoir mis ce post à jour, le temps me manque vraiment ! :'(

Il s'agit de : 
Euréka, Ashélia, Agathe, Casper, Spirit et Djenko ! : )

*Il en reste encore 23* _(sur les 75 sortis de fourrière et sauvés par l'asso remember me en décembre 2O15 ! )_

Album à diffuser - nouveau lien - visible dans ET HORS Facebook :

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1&l=9e67dcce28

----------


## lili-vanille

*Gospel et Olympe* ont quitté la Roumanie !  :Smile: 

*Kyoo arrivera le 7 juillet !* 

Il reste 17 places dans le camion - réservations possibles jusqu'à demain soir...

assorememberme

----------


## lili-vanille

Bien arrivé chez lui - après 4 ans et 3 mois de prison ... : )







Il reste 20 chiens rescapés de la fourrière-mouroir de Pascani qui attendent leur délivrance ! 
(un camion par mois à peu près pour la France - fa ou adoption, sur toute la France et la Belgique - voiturage possible.)

----------


## lénou

Je te demanderai si ceux que j'avais posté sur un site de l'enseignement du primaire sont adoptés, pour mettre à jour. Merci lili et formidable pour les heureux maintenant.

----------


## France34

Est-ce que les 20 chiens qui attendaient un adoptant ont trouvé leur famille ?

----------


## France34

Des nouveaux chiens adoptés et ceux qui sont encore en attente ?

----------


## bab

Il reste 9 chiens de la fourrière de Pascani :


KRISPY - Capturé le 23-04-2015 -  Transféré au refuge Remember me Land le 10-12-2015 -
 Sexe: mâle
 Age: ?
 Race: croisé
 Taille : moyenne
 Stérilisé: oui
 Histoire: Inconnue
 Caractère: Krispy est très craintif …




PATZ- Capturé le 19-01-2015 - transféré au refuge Remember me Land en décembre 2015 -
 Sexe: mâle 
 Age: né 2013
 Race: croisé 
 Taille : moyenne 
 Stérilisé: oui
 Histoire: Inconnue 
 Caractère: Patz était sociable ... il régresse peu à peu dans cet environnement peu stimulant... 
 Chiens – ok
 – à Refuge privé de Cristesti (Roumanie) - Association Remember me.


BAXTER- capturé le 07-12-2014 - Transféré au refuge RML
 Sexe: Mâle
 Age: né environ 2009
 Race: croisé
 Taille : moyenne
 Stérilisé: oui
 Histoire: Inconnue, comme la plupart des chiens de Pascani
 Caractère: Baxter est très craintif…



 BERLIOZ - Capturé le 7 septembre 2014 - Transféré au refuge RML en décembre 2015
 Age: né environ 2011
 Race: croisé
 Taille : moyenne
 Stérilisé: oui
 Histoire: Inconnue
 Caractère: Berlioz est craintif et ne se laisse pas approcher…*
**
*


OMEGA - Capturé le 13 octobre 2014 -  
 - Transféré au refuge RML en décembre 2015
 Sexe: Mâle
 Age: né environ 2012
 Race: croisé
 Taille : moyenne
 Stérilisé: oui
 Histoire: Inconnue, comme la plupart des chiens de Pascani
 Caractère: "Omega est un adorable loulou il est très curieux et interagit bien avec nous, il ne veut pas qu'on le touche mais je suis certaine qu'il évoluerait très vite dans une famille, il est timide mais pas du tout sauvage." (Vanessa)



DUNKIN - Capturé le19 septembre 2014 - Transféré au refuge RML en décembre 2015
 Sexe: Mâle
 Age: né 2013
 Race: croisé
 Taille : moyenne
 Stérilisé: OUI
 Histoire: Inconnue, comme la plupart des chiens de Pascani
 Caractère: << Dunkin a encore un peu progressé, à présent il se laisse caresser à travers les barreaux du box et est tout content de voir arriver quelqu'un ! 
 Il a un tempérament assez calme et des yeux très doux... >>




GUMP  - capturée le 27-02-2015 - Transférée au refuge Remember m Land en décembre 2015 
 Race: croisée 
 Taille : moyenne
 Stérilisée : oui
 Histoire: Inconnue
 Caractère: Gump est craintive, mais progresse !...*
*



HEIWA -  Capturée le 19-01-2015 - Transférée au refuge Remember me Land le 10-12-2015
 Sexe: Femelle
 Age: née 2011
 Race: croisée
 Taille : moyenne
 Stérilisée: oui
 Histoire: Inconnue
 Caractère: Heiwa est très craintive
*
*


JANIS  - Jetée en fourrière le 22-05-2015 - Transférée au refuge Remember me Land le 10-12-2015
 Sexe: Femelle
 Age: + de 4 ans en 2018
 Race: croisée
 Taille : moyenne
 Stérilisée: oui
 Histoire: - abandonnée en fourrière par ses propriétaires...  :Frown: 
 Caractère: Janis est très craintive…




*
*

----------


## France34

Il faudrait que la plupart de ces beaux chiens soient accueillis par des FA ou des bons refuges qui les sociabiliseraient en vue d'adoption !

----------


## France34

Y a t il eu d'autres adoptions depuis juillet ?

----------


## bab

Rien de rien  ::  ::  :: 

Berlioz, *5 ans de captivité au 7 septembre 2014…
*




Dunkin, 5 ans de captivité au 19 septembre 2014



Baxter, en captivité depuis le 13 octobre 2014. _I__l est craintif, méfiant mais très gourmand donc il y a de l'espoir_


Omega capturé le 13 octobre 2014




Patz, capturé le 19 janvier 2015




Heiwa, capturée le 19 janvier 2015





Gump, capturée le 27 février 2015. *Gump est une femelle  Elle a évolué lors des séjours d'Emilie !* *
*




Krispy capturé le 23 avril 2015.




Janis abandonnée le 22 mai 2015




Il y a également Green, en captivité depuis février 2015. Arrivée à 3 mois :: 
*
*

----------


## France34

Vite, quelqu'un pour délivrer ces pauvres prisonniers !

----------


## bab

Rien de rien ne bouge pour eux :: 

Berlioz



Dunkin (au milieu



Baxter



Omega



Patz



Heiwa




Gump



Krispy




Janis



Green

----------


## lili-vanille

Merci Bab, d'avoir pris le relais... Omega et Patz sont vraiment prêts pour vivre en famille, sans passer par une période de socialisation...

----------


## lili-vanille

Album à jour, à diffuser largement...

https://www.facebook.com/lilidgvanil...5503227&type=3

*Prochain camion le 9 novembre - réservations possibles jusqu'au 2.

*assorememberme@gmail.com

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin faire sortir les "anciens " du refuge roumain en vue d'un prochain voyage ?

----------


## lili-vanille

Berlioz adopté :  il a rejoint Pooky et Anouk !... Pour le moment, il cherche des petits coins discrets !... mais il est déjà arrivé dns la chambre ! ; )



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il en reste 9! Prochain voyage le 7 décembre -réservations possibles jusqu'au 1er inclus...

https://www.facebook.com/lilidgvanil...5503227&type=3

----------


## France34

Je souhaite aux 9 "anciens" restants la même chance que BERLIOZ !

----------


## lili-vanille

Il n'en reste que 8... Green est morte, tuée dans une bagarre par les chiens de son box... :: 

Si vous avez accès à Facebook, diffusez ma nouvelle Page, il faut qu'on les sorte de là ! ! !

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Les-resc...1297460404818/

----------


## lili-vanille

Album à jour, à diffuser largement...

https://www.facebook.com/lilidgvanil...5503227&type=3

*Prochain camion vers la France courant février - date à venir.

assorememberme@gmail.com*

----------


## France34

Pauvre GREEN ! Elle était si belle ! Ce serait merveilleux si les 8 restants partaient au prochain voyage !

----------


## lili-vanille

Ne rêvons pas - dans les meilleures périodes (2017-2018) 1 ou 2 chiens parmi les rescapés partaient chaque mois au maximum !...  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

UP ! Dans un mois pile, ils pourraient être en France !...

----------


## lili-vanille

*UP !*
Album à jour, à diffuser largement...

https://www.facebook.com/lilidgvanil...5503227&type=3

*Prochain camion vers la France le 22 février - réservations possibles jusqu'au 16.

Pour toute info :

assorememberme@gmail.com*

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour ces pauvres chiens ?

----------


## France34

Est-ce que quelques uns de ces pauvres chiens sont réservés pour un prochain voyage ?

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui : Patz ! adopté !  :: 

Ce sera le 18 juillet - il reste 5 chiens (Omega et Heiwa sont en fa, et Patz, donc, réservé adoption.

Sont encore prisonniers (depuis plus de 5 ans, voire presque 6pour certains !...) : Baxter, Dunkin, Gump, Janis et Krispy....

Réservations possibles jusqu'au 11!

----------


## Daysie433

*hélas les liens donnés ne fonctionnent pas*  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Voici l'album actuel, avec les 5 chiens qui restent :
https://www.facebook.com/lilidgvanil...5503227&type=3

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## lili-vanille

Merci !  ::

----------


## LANCASTER

> Voici l'album actuel, avec les 5 chiens qui restent :
> https://www.facebook.com/lilidgvanil...5503227&type=3



Désolée mais le lien ne fonctionne pas. ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Que vous dire ? il fonctionne pour moi et dans les autres forums où je le mets... : /

Dunkin est réservé en famille d'accueil. Il reste 4 chiens...

----------


## phacélie

Il ne fonctionne pas pour moi non plus, il n'est probablement pas public/il faut avoir un compte Facebook pour y avoir accès.

----------


## lili-vanille

Il est public sur FB mais en effet, il faut un compte... 

Les chiens ont aussi des posts ouverts sur le forum de l'asso (publics) :

https://remembermefrance.forumactif....-plus-de-3-ans

- présentation actualiséeici sur Rescue_ (en première page de ce sujet)_ ; )

----------


## France34

J'ai vu sur le site de l'association que BAXTER était réservé pour adoption par Dominique du 28 et arrivera en Septembre ! GUMP arrivera en France dans le 89 le 22 août ! Bon voyage ! ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Ouiii ! ! !  :: 

Désloée, je n'ai pas pris le temps pour mettre à jour...

Il ne reste donc que Janis et Krispy... ils ont passé plus de 6 mois en fourrière-mouroir, puis plus de 4 ans et demi au refuge... Sorton-les vivants !

Le camion du 22 août est plein. Il y en aura un autre début Septembre...

----------


## France34

Il faut que JANIS et KRISPY soient dans le prochain camion ! ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui... Le prochain camion sera en France le 31 - il ne reste que deux jours pour réserver un chien (ou sinon, il y aura un autre camion d'ici un mois, un mois et demi...)

----------


## France34

Eh bien , si ce n'est pas le voyage du 31 , j'espère qu'ils seront dans le suivant ! ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Vite , des bonnes familles pour réserver JANIS et KRISPY pour le prochain voyage !

----------


## lili-vanille

Mi-décembre... Date à venir...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  :: 

Krispy, 6 ans de captivité le 21 mars



Janis, 6 ans en mai prochain...

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui, ils sont tjrs enfermés ! ça fait 6 ans maintenant ! 

Prochains camions en France le 24 avril et le 22 mai...  réservations possibles comme d'habitude jusqu'à 8 jours avant l'arrivée.

Il faut impérativement un terrain bine clos et au moins un chien bien dans ses baskets. Pas de chats ni de jeunes enfants - par précaution. Ils sont trop effrayés pour qu'un test chat soit possible...

----------


## lili-vanille

*UP ! ...* tjrs au refuge : ça fait plus de 6 ans qu'ils sont captifs... 

Photo novembre 2015 _(avec au milieu Gump qui a la chance d'être maintenant en famille d'accueil en France...)
_


J'espère qu'ils seront enfin réservés pour le prochain camion courant juin......

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

Il faut absolument sortir les 2 autres ensemble.....6 ans, ce n'est pas une vie !!! vite une gentille famille pour les 2; Merci

----------


## lili-vanille

6 ans 1/2 de prison pour Janis et Krispy _(ils peuvent être adoptés séparément)_
Pour tous renseignements : assorememberme@gmail.com

----------


## Vegane7

Je ne trouve pas les posts FB de Janis et Krispy.
Merci d'en donner les liens.

----------


## lili-vanille

(1) Facebook

(1) Facebook

Les liens apparaissent étrangement - vous me direz s'ils fonctionnent !  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

_Derniers jours ce week-end pour réserver un chien (camion en France le 16 octobre)_

----------


## lili-vanille

Prochain camion en France le 18 décembre - celui du 13 novembre est plein !  :: 

Réservations possibles jusqu'au 12 décembre.

----------


## Daysie433

> (1) Facebook
> 
> (1) Facebook
> 
> Les liens apparaissent étrangement - vous me direz s'ils fonctionnent !


oui les liens fonctionnent normalement, merci !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## lili-vanille

_Ils sont tjrs enfermés.. Janis depuis mai 2015, et Krispy depuis mars 2015...

_Photos récentes (aout 2021) :

----------


## lili-vanille

Krispy adopté depuis quelques semaines !  :Smile:

----------


## GADYNETTE

il ne reste plus que JANIS donc ??? j'espère qu'il va bien et trouvera ENFIN sa famille

----------


## lili-vanille

7 ans qu'elle attend ! ... :' (

----------


## Vegane7

A-t-elle un post à part sur Rescue ?
Et sur FB ?
Merci par avance.

----------


## lili-vanille

sur Fb oui :

(20+) Facebook

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui... elle est enfermée depuis mai 1015... la personne qui souhaitait l'adopter (depuis longtemps !) n'a pas pu : l'association pense qu'elle a trop de chiens... elle n'a pas eu d'autres demandes. Elle mourra sans doute là-bas. Comme tant d'autres.  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Tous renseignements en première page :
Adoption Chien - Annonce : SOS pour JANIS la dernière rescapée de la fourrière de Pascani (Roumanie) à sauver ! (rescue-forum.com)

----------


## POLKA67

Ptg sur Extrême urgence animaux
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1658...oved&ref=notif

----------


## lili-vanille

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est si triste de savoir qu'elle est "enfermée" depuis 7 ans !!!! n'y a t'il personne qui puisse l'adopter ???

----------

